# about the "other" files on ipod touch



## raident30

i have an ipod touch 4rth gen 8gb... i want to know how to erase the "other" files in it cuz it eats 700 MBs on my ipod's memory.. thats a lot of memory lost... can anyone help me?


----------



## raident30

bump bump


----------



## greenbrucelee

The other files are things like artwork and stuff for your albums. You will first have to back everything up onto your computer then restore the ipod to factory defaults then install everything again.


----------



## raident30

thanks... but thats a lot of work


----------



## greenbrucelee

well thats the only option. it clearly states this on all the ipod help web pages.


----------



## Go The Power

Or you can go through iTunes delete all the album work, then re sync your music.


----------



## Matthewbe

I guess you are trying to keep your apps...

Is your ipod jailbroken?


----------

